# Understanding Economics the most easiest way



## roady (Dec 31, 2012)

Hey guys!

This friend of mine is in trouble as of late - with Economics. Can you guys recommend the most easiest book with which he can learn economics - specially in Indian context? I'm sure there are many out there who have trouble understanding basic economics regardless of the age. I tried making him understand but he couldn't. I believe there are still easier ways of making someone understand eco. So yeah, any good recommendations?

Can be an ebook/paper form/some website. But examples should be illustrative. Totally basic .. like teaching the same to.. a 10 year old. Maybe I might learn something out of it too assuming I missed out.

Thanks


----------



## reddick (Dec 31, 2012)

Okay as you have not mentioned that for which class or for which course your friend would prefer to learn economics, I suggest that basic NCERT Books of economics from Class 6th to Class 10th are the simplest and most appropriate way to learn economics. As these books were not heavy and he may read one book in just 2-3 hrs. and within 10 to 15 days,if he reads one book a day, he will go through the basics and will have good command over the subject  Even I've adopted same procedure.
Hope it will helps him.


----------



## roady (Jan 1, 2013)

Oops.. My bad. He's in grad. So he kinda requires a book which covers not only the school stuff, but beyond that as well. Both Micro/macro, in detail. Hope this helps!


Any recommendations on Naked Economics 0393049825: Book: Charles J. Wheelan (9780393049824) | Flipkart.com ?


----------



## astrokidvaibhav (Jan 1, 2013)

There is an economics book by Prof. Sahuraja which is easy to digest.. And everything is simplified for understanding.. I have been taught by him and I have read that book.. Just check whether you can get it.. I don't remember the exact name as of now..


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 1, 2013)

I'd recommend khanacademy.org - the best place to learn basic economics. Sal has a dedicated playlist on Economics. Just browse through their website.


----------



## reddick (Jan 1, 2013)

Look One may only learn Micro or macro specialization if he has the understanding of basic platform. And reading the described NCERT Books is the cheapest and easiest way to approach to the higher level. It will only take him just a week to read all these books. And then see the difference  
Secondly suggest him to solve the exercises provided in the end of every chapter


----------



## ben79 (Jan 10, 2013)

roady said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> This friend of mine is in trouble as of late - with Economics. Can you guys recommend the most easiest book with which he can learn economics - specially in Indian context? I'm sure there are many out there who have trouble understanding basic economics regardless of the age. I tried making him understand but he couldn't. I believe there are still easier ways of making someone understand eco. So yeah, any good recommendations?
> 
> ...



It is very difficult to understand the economics if your country faces to many crises and if we just study what happening in our country like if we know about our grass production inflation rate and unemployment these are the issues which belong to our economy. It is not a difficult to understand just we need to define in simple way.


----------



## roady (Feb 18, 2013)

The Conqueror said:


> I'd recommend khanacademy.org - the best place to learn basic economics. Sal has a dedicated playlist on Economics. Just browse through their website.



Just wanted to thank you in this post for that link. I personally checked those videos and they're gold. My friend learned really fast with these videos!


----------

